

Show HN: Shadowsocks - A high-performance cross-platform secured socks5 proxy - madeye
http://shadowsocks.org/

======
jcr
I spotted a small typo:

> _Asynchronous I/O and Event-drievn_

It looks like a great project!

~~~
madeye
Thx, fixed.

